# Lupe Fuentes



## soxmuscle (Apr 20, 2010)

She was on Howard Stern the other day, and as a short person, I've always been attracted to thick petite girls.

She's obviously not thick, but apparently she's got a really nice rump.

A.  Can anybody find a picture of her ass?
B.  If you can find a video of her getting plowed, please share it.


----------



## mooch2321 (Apr 20, 2010)

Lupe Fuentes — Lupe Fuentes Hardcore Pictures And Videos!

GICH!!


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 20, 2010)

Eh, not clicking that.


----------



## Saney (Apr 20, 2010)

clicking it came up safe for me... pretty hot chick.. Nude, helmet, the whole 9


----------



## sprayherup (Apr 20, 2010)

It's 2010. Do a search on the internets for her and I'm willing to bet you Josh's whole beta alanine stash that you'll find what you're looking for.

GICH!

Oh and yes she's a piece of ass. Hot as fuck. Nice thick ass to glaze up.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Apr 26, 2010)

hott


----------



## SYN (Apr 28, 2010)

soxmuscle said:


> She was on Howard Stern the other day, and as a short person, I've always been attracted to thick petite girls.
> 
> She's obviously not thick, but apparently she's got a really nice rump.
> 
> ...



I never knew you were a midget


----------



## SYN (Apr 28, 2010)

Didn't know who she was so I googled her












What's up with her mouth? It's fucking huge. And her teeth are all jacked up 

Is there anyone on here that knows what a good looking woman looks like?

I don't understand how men can get so exited over tittys and ass and not give a fuck what their face looks like.  Unless you really are a midget you're not going to be eye level with her boobs while ur doing her so wouldn't the face be a little more important?






  Her face looks okay here but look at her arm.  There's like nothing there.  Why would you want to have sex with a bag of bones?  I just don't get it.  
Guys that are really skinny are not attractive to me at all.  I don't want to have sex with skeletor, why is that what men want?


----------



## Dark Geared God (May 2, 2010)




----------



## Tesla (May 2, 2010)

The Situation said:


>


----------



## Dark Geared God (May 2, 2010)




----------



## Tesla (May 2, 2010)




----------



## soxmuscle (May 3, 2010)

I don't want a skeleton, if anything, I prefer chunky to skinny.

Thing is, when you see a girl under five feet with a thick ass and big tits, my mind begins to race at how much fun she would be in bed.


----------



## Saney (May 3, 2010)

The Younger, the better!


----------



## eess (Oct 29, 2010)

This girl is amazing


----------



## eess (Oct 29, 2010)

soxmuscle said:


> I don't want a skeleton, if anything, I prefer chunky to skinny.
> 
> Thing is, when you see a girl under five feet with a thick ass and big tits, my mind begins to race at how much fun she would be in bed.



I agree with you mate!! I love this gir!


----------

